# King cobras mating at ARP



## snakelover (Sep 3, 2006)

There were some requests in another thread for pix of the king cobras mating at the Reptile Park last week. I'll try to attach a few - hope I don't stuff it up.

Our chief venom boy Tim Nias is off and recouperating, so wasn't here for the intro - but he and his mini-me Leon are the instigators of the efforts to breed these spectacular snakes.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 3, 2006)

if I was to have any exotic, they would be it...look at them they are beautiful.......


----------



## MDPython (Sep 3, 2006)

Very Nice!!!! :twisted: (a little big but still ok) thanks for sharing John :mrgreen: 

resize it someone please?  i dont know how....

MY FAV :twisted: :lol: 8)


----------



## wil (Sep 3, 2006)

thats better


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 3, 2006)

one of the mods needs to
That is stunning! I really need to get out and see you guys when HSC is over...
As for now I have 2 past-times
1)studying
2) checking the mail for my licence


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 3, 2006)

snakelover said:


> Our chief venom boy Tim Nias is off and recouperating



If you dont mind me asking...
What exactly do you mean 'recouperating'? :shock: 
 If there is anything I have noticed about APS they love a good bite story! :twisted:


----------



## MDPython (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE: Re: King cobras mating at ARP*

Cheers wil :mrgreen: 

That would be nice too know SL..... :twisted:
(if its ok with John&amp;Tim Ofcourse)....


----------



## snakelover (Sep 3, 2006)

Sorry folks, not only did the first photo end up huge, the other shots I tried to send never got airbourne. I'll try again when my patience level is better. 

John


----------



## snakelover (Sep 3, 2006)

Snake Lady,

Tim has been sick - nothing as glorious as a good solid cobra bite, and is making fantastic progress. 

John


----------



## MDPython (Sep 3, 2006)

Good to hear!!!!

Cheers :mrgreen:


----------



## wil (Sep 3, 2006)

hi snakelover go in 2 edit post and delete attachment


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 3, 2006)

that is a fantastic shot!!!


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks J.W for sharring cant wait to see the other photos....any jobs going down there


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 20, 2006)

AGAMIDAE said:


> Thanks J.W for sharring cant wait to see the other photos....any jobs going down there



Other photo's ????????? i cant even see the first one !


----------



## Mangles (Sep 20, 2006)

I cannot see them either MM.

All the best to Tim, I met him last year when he came to Qld and gave a presentation at a Qld Herp Society meeting. Great presentation, and he really knows his stuff.


----------



## Veredus (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeh I cant see the pics either


----------



## Reptilia (Sep 20, 2006)

KING COBRAS!!!

What else can you say?...


----------

